# Hogwaller Turkey Bog 2012



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Dennis Anderson, driver of Grave Digger and King Sling


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice man gotta love Dennis Anderson


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty awesome!


----------

